# 2010 Mathews



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

The site is up. 

"Expectations Exceeded" 
Probably should have saved that slogan for next year. 

Monster 7 was cool, but so ugly with the "gridlock."


Ok, ok. It is starting to grow on me. Just wish it was a little longer ATA. I guess 34 is beginning to be considered long anymore...


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 2, 2009)

I like the looks of the Z7 at first I hated it but its startng to grow on me I cant wait to shoot one and see how good the Reverse roller guard actually does for the smoothness of the bow


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 2, 2009)

I like it will have to shoot it but I my be owning one of these babies when they hit the shelf!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, the z-7 ain't half bad, but I do not like short ATA bows. 
Plus, it only goes to 30" draw...

Still don't get the red dampeners. Or the monkey tails.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 2, 2009)

*And look at this way.......*

If some one throws a baseball through your lattice work under your front porch you can use it to patch it up!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

The new ad campaign...

"Take your waffle iron to camp, and take a deer with it too!"


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 2, 2009)

Mathews Z7....or the new 2010 Mathews DXT....it looks just like a DXT that somebody accidentally put the cables on the wrong side of the roller guard.  

Mathews has dissapointed me the last few years....they seem to be making the same bows, just adding a different thing or two.


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 2, 2009)

The Z7 is definetly NOT a DXT. I was not a fan of the DXT much. The Z7 is the quitest bow I have ever shot. Of course the ones that sent to shops had the dead stop, the monkey tails and the new string suppressors. The one I shot had a QAD rest and a sight (can't remember which) and nothing else. No stab, etc. 

Will I order one? probably not. I've got a Reezen and a Monster along with several others. But I may order one of the Monster 7s. I am going to wait on the Conquest Triumph. Once I have shot that I will decide if I want two of them or one of them and a Monster 7. 

Anyone slamming the Z7 on looks better shoot it first. It does not have the "Mathews" hump that non-mathews shooters complain about. It has an even draw from start to finish and then into a brick back wall. SUPER quiet and shock free. I shot it at about 20 yards and was stacking arrows with out trying to paper tune or play with anything. Overall a nice bow.


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 2, 2009)

*well, you could....*

well, you could sharpen one side of the honey comb lattice and with some pressure cut a nice stack of french fries from a 'tater'!
Actually I like the bow's looks and would love to try one....and WILL if any shop I visit has one to shoot. Is this the bow that Mathews shipped out to dealers as a demo?
I love to hunt with short...and I mean SHORT ata bows!


----------



## lungbuster123 (Nov 2, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Anyone slamming the Z7 on looks better shoot it first. It does not have the "Mathews" hump that non-mathews shooters complain about. It has an even draw from start to finish and then into a brick back wall. SUPER quiet and shock free. I shot it at about 20 yards and was stacking arrows with out trying to paper tune or play with anything. Overall a nice bow.



Was it as smooth as they made it out to be?


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 2, 2009)

*Them be some Mathews home fries*

That is prett y funny right there I don't care who you are!



Alan in GA said:


> well, you could sharpen one side of the honey comb lattice and with some pressure cut a nice stack of french fries from a 'tater'!
> Actually I like the bow's looks and would love to try one....and WILL if any shop I visit has one to shoot. Is this the bow that Mathews shipped out to dealers as a demo?
> I love to hunt with short...and I mean SHORT ata bows!


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 2, 2009)

*Oh I got another one, you gotta be a little older to get this one...*

You know the McPhearson series monster by Mathews, well this can be he Erector Set series Z7 by Mathews. Looks like a bridge.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how much the colored replacement parts are ie (string supprossor and such)?


----------



## Todd Coleman (Nov 2, 2009)

I just shot the Z7 and I have to say its the real deal. Smooooth as silk and plenty fast. I regreted trading my DXT for the Rezeen, Rezeens got to go now.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Mathews Z7....or the new 2010 Mathews DXT....it looks just like a DXT that somebody accidentally put the cables on the wrong side of the roller guard.



This makes no sense. 
Have you looked at the DXT and the z7?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 2, 2009)

the 10 z7 is gonna be a real shooter..... i played around with it for a while today at the shop.... shot 304 at 29' 70lbs with a gold tip 55/75 through a biscuit.... i like it alot, balances alot better than the reezen, no hump in the draw cycle, and one of the best backwalls ive felt in a while


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 2, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> the 10 z7 is gonna be a real shooter..... i played around with it for a while today at the shop.... shot 304 at 29' 70lbs with a gold tip 55/75 through a biscuit.... i like it alot, balances alot better than the reezen, no hump in the draw cycle, and one of the best backwalls ive felt in a while



How did you like the slimmer grip?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 2, 2009)

i liked it when i first felt it but im not real sure about it now.... i kinda like the old.. and yes i said it.... huge grips mathews is know for..... but only time will tell... if i had any problems with it i would switch it out with a shrewd anyway


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey look! A Mathews version of my Alphamax!  First the Monster that as a worked over X-Force, now their version of an Alphamax!  I love my Hoyt......


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 3, 2009)

i agree alpha.... just like my alphamax!!!! but has anyone shot the monster xlr8??? what are to pros and cons to it????? aswell has anyone shot the xforce omen and how was it??? always lookin to shoot faster and straighter!!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 3, 2009)

alpha_maxin_it_out said:


> Hey look! A Mathews version of my Alphamax!  First the Monster that as a worked over X-Force, now their version of an Alphamax!  I love my Hoyt......



Are you serious?


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 3, 2009)

ddd look at the 2 side by side and theres no way to deny the similarities.. thats for the z7 and the alphamax as well as the monster and the xforce.seems to be a lot matching to me..... but mcpherson seems to have done it better than pse since the they make 360fps with a 80% let-off vs. 366 @ 70%.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't see it? What is similar?


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Nov 3, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Are you serious?




I dont mean so much by looks but mainly by specs between the Alphamax and the Z7.  I'm just stirring the pot is all.  I have no problem with a Mathews, heck I owned one ( sold it to buy an Alphamax instead    ).  Talking bow brands is like talking about what brand of truck you would rather own Ford, Dodge, or a junky ol' Chevy    but either way you put it, the new Z7 is dang close to the Alphamax spec wise and the Monster is a Mathews replica of an X Force.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 3, 2009)

I like all bows, but I just don't see it. 

Specs Z7 
ATA 30
BH 7
Weight 3.97
IBO 332
Draw Range 25-30
Cam type single
Limb type Solid, slim

Specs Amax 32
ATA-32"
BH 7
Weight 3.9
IBO 321
Draw range 23.5-30
Cam type Hybrid
Limb type Split

I guess they almost weigh the same 
Same Brace Height?


----------



## tony32 (Nov 3, 2009)

If it shoots like the last 2 year models. I'm not interested. Who wants a waffle iron on there bow. If you want a REAL bow try the Carbon Matrix. 
GET SERIOUS, GET HOYT


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 3, 2009)

would never own a carbon riser bow...... we all know how you can break a carbon arrow.... but for real guys can we all stop all the hatin..... go shoot the bow and then tell us what you think..... dont just bash it without knowing what it feels like.... i think the riiser is kinda different but the bow shoots dang good


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 3, 2009)

im not hatin at all in fact i like most all the high end models hoyt pse bear 2010 models and mathews offer( not the biggest fan of the bowtech or diamond series but every hunter has differant desires).... ive never shot a browning or a martin or anyother company not previously mentioned. and like alpha i too saw a opertunity to stir the pot and ran with it....... but........ that said if u look objectivly and not bein on the mathews definsive all four of the mentioned bows do bare some resimblance not mirror images but a somewhat distorted reflection....


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 3, 2009)

oh yeah and has anyone shot the xlr8 or the xforce omen yet?????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 4, 2009)

i shot a xlr8 at 28 in 70 lbs with a speed pro and it shot 383 through a chrono.....the bow shoots well but dont torque it


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 4, 2009)

SouthGAHunter said:


> Mathews Z7....or the new 2010 Mathews DXT....it looks just like a DXT that somebody accidentally put the cables on the wrong side of the roller guard.
> 
> Mathews has dissapointed me the last few years....they seem to be making the same bows, just adding a different thing or two.



 Sorry for your dissapointment but if you havent noticed they all do the same....


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 4, 2009)

alphamaxtony32 said:


> If it shoots like the last 2 year models. I'm not interested. Who wants a waffle iron on there bow. If you want a REAL bow try the Carbon Matrix.
> GET SERIOUS, GET HOYT



 Not this year! Next year theyll do the same as the AM and Maxxis, same bow just a few extras...


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 4, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> You know the McPhearson series monster by Mathews, well this can be he Erector Set series Z7 by Mathews. Looks like a bridge.



Didnt they teach you if you aint got nothin good to say, dont say nothin at all, we get it you are GON's #1 HoytFanboy...geez.....


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Nov 4, 2009)

I shot it yesterday and was very impressed. No shock and smoooth draw. Very nice BOW!!!!


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 4, 2009)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I shot it yesterday and was very impressed. No shock and smoooth draw. Very nice BOW!!!!



was that th xlr8 or the xforce omen


----------



## socrates_quoters_son (Nov 4, 2009)

thompsonsz71 said:


> i shot a xlr8 at 28 in 70 lbs with a speed pro and it shot 383 through a chrono.....the bow shoots well but dont torque it



383 or 283????? with a 5" brace i imagine form has to be perfect lol. other than it bein a little picky what all did you like and not like???


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Nov 4, 2009)

gottabowhunt said:


> Didnt they teach you if you aint got nothin good to say, dont say nothin at all, we get it you are GON's #1 HoytFanboy...geez.....




haha i love reading his posts about mathews.. i shoot mathews  but have nothing against hoyt.. id love to see some pics of some deer that he actually takes down with a hoyt before he decides to bash everything else though


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 4, 2009)

socrates_quoters_son said:


> 383 or 283????? with a 5" brace i imagine form has to be perfect lol. other than it bein a little picky what all did you like and not like???



the draw cycle was not a problem for me as i shoot a 74 lb reezen.... the bow was quiet, shock free, and a barnburner.... i like it but i dont think i would own one


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 4, 2009)

lungbuster123 said:


> Was it as smooth as they made it out to be?



Sorry not to answer sooner.... hitting the road to Illinois tomorrow and trying to get all my work caught up before I get gone. 

To be honest... no. It is super smooth as far as no hump in the draw cycle. To be real honest it draws like the Alpha Max which I don't like (I love the Alpha Max just not the draw cycle). I am being very confusing here. I am in a hurry but let me explain...

Last year I shot a Monster and an Alpha Max in the same day at the same shop with the same release arrow etc. I have an injured left/bow shoulder and can no longer pull 70 pounds. At that time I could not pull 65 without a ton of struggle. So I drew the Monster back and shot it all the way up to about 67 pounds. Then I tried the Alpha Max and got up to 65 (same scale) and could not draw it back. Couldn't budge it. I went back to the Monster that is supposed to be so hard to draw and drew it back with no issue. 

My sore shoulder taught me a lot about draw cycles. The Alpha Max while "smoother" loads up immediatley and stays even (but harder to get momentum) throughout the draw cycle. Once your at full draw it is great to aim and shoot. 

The Monster on the other hand loaded up all the way at the back of the draw cycle... hence the "hump" non-Mathews shooters don't like. So the first few inches with very little load up allowed me to easily get over the big hump at the end of the draw cycle. So while the Alpha Max was smoother.... I couldn't draw it. 

Monday with the Z7 at 70 pounds and fingers.... nope... wasn't happening for me and my girly shoulder. I put on my Scott and drew it with some hmmph to it. I took a turn and a half off to 67 pounds and shot it probably 20 times with no issues. 

The draw has no hump. It draws level from brace to full draw. The shot is VERY quiet and shock free. With no stabilizer it jumped forward a touch in my hand but nothing scarey at all. The smallest of stabs and this bow would sit still after the shot. 

So is it smooth... yes hump wise... but no energy level to get it started-wise.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 9, 2009)

I shot one last Friday, awesome bow the best product for hunting since the Drenalin. I will be getting one soon as they hit the stores. Don't hate on the Z7 go shoot it!!!


----------



## trkyhnt89 (Nov 9, 2009)

Still cant believe they discontinued the Drenalin......


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 9, 2009)

that thing is so ugly...it'd scare 3D targets away....companies gettin desperate


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 10, 2009)

trkyhnt89 said:


> Still cant believe they discontinued the Drenalin......



Look at the DR2 bro. Exact same specs...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 10, 2009)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> that thing is so ugly...it'd scare 3D targets away....companies gettin desperate



Same thing was said about the TEC riser, Center Pivot bows, and beyond parallel limbs...


----------



## RVGuy (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL, it's not pretty..(pansies)..So what....all it has to do is hit the target and kill animals.


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 10, 2009)

Who cares what it looks like its camo the deer can't see it any way!!!


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 12, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> You know the McPhearson series monster by Mathews, well this can be he Erector Set series Z7 by Mathews. Looks like a bridge.



Moron!


----------

